# pse brute x vs. pse stinger?



## Lancaster19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Which one is the better bow. I think im going with the brute x on this one. Just trying to see what everyone elsevthat shoots pse thinks


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 9, 2013)

The Brute is a step above the Stinger. Split limbs, little faster, the Brute is really a bargain at the price. Plenty smooth and quiet. Good luck!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 9, 2013)

Both are good for the money, but the brute has the edge, same riser I believe, but the brute with the split limbs have better limb pockets IMO. Seems a little more stable as well, I own a brute x, shot a stinger some.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Both are nice. But I perfer the Stinger because of the solid limbs.


----------



## Chasintail (Jul 10, 2013)

I got a brute and i love it shoots plenty fast enough and its smooth


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 10, 2013)

never shot a brute x, but the hand shock is rough on my stinger. it jumps like a shotgun. still shoots pretty good tho


----------



## rbrawner (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought a Brute X last december...I love it. Shoots great, quiet, and great value for the price tag. It's a great bow overall in my opinion, but especially for someone one on a tighter budget.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 10, 2013)

Brute X all day. Love mine.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 11, 2013)

If your Stinger has hand shock, it need some tuning.


----------



## guesswho (Jul 12, 2013)

It could be the older stinger. I believe they updated the stinger a few.years ago. My brute x has no shock and very little noise. I havent installed any after market string suppressors either. I am very pleased with the.performance of it too


----------



## kiltman (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased a stinger 3 weeks ago to replace a much older bow.  If you have the money to purchase the brute and get all the assy to go with it, that would be the way to go.  I didn't have the money to go that route at this time.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 13, 2013)

guesswho said:


> It could be the older stinger. I believe they updated the stinger a few.years ago. My brute x has no shock and very little noise. I havent installed any after market string suppressors either. I am very pleased with the.performance of it too



I have one and its 5 or 6 years old. None of the above issues. I prefer the stinger for the price difference for a few feet per second difference. Kills deer just fine.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought a stinger a year ago and since then I have put six deer down with it with a rage love the bow


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

I got a brute X skull camo and i love it especially for the price


----------

